# Hop Rhizomes



## leeboy (5/5/08)

Hey Hunter all grainers

, just thought I'd offer rather than throw them out. 

I planted 3 varieties of hops at the back end of last winter and subsequently they have grown heaps and I have surplus rhizomes to my needs for the coming spring. If anyone would like rhizomes I have them available. No charge maybe just a bottle or two of your finest on tap at the moment.

Anyway I live at Waratah so pm me if you want any I have about 10 to give away.
I currently have

Columbus, Goldings and Cluster

They didn't do brilliantly first year. There was enough for 1 30L batch ( I got 280g) in total but when wet you divide by 4t. 

Apparently the yield doubles every year for the first 3. Also I'm not amazing at the whole cutting of the rhizomes so won't make any promises as to guarenteed crop. 

And as a side note, I know this definately isn't optimal growing conditions as far as latitude goes but I thought it would be fun and I got to brew a wet hop ale.

Pick up only, who know you might even get a beer out of me, no good drinking alone.
Lee


----------



## leeboy (5/5/08)

Going very quickly I'll post when they are all accounted for. I also really should get out there and do some more digging and work out just how many I really do have. 10 would be a underestimate but there won't be many more.


----------



## the_fuzz (5/5/08)

no chance of posting h34r:


----------



## NickB (5/5/08)

Exactly what I was going to ask WWWH.........


----------



## leeboy (5/5/08)

if there atr leftovers. first dibs to hags. i'll let you know if there are spares in a couple of days


----------



## Barramundi (5/5/08)

interested in one of each but also require the postage option .. im happy to foot the bill for you to send them ... let me know...


----------



## beernography (5/5/08)

I would like one posted too pretty please.


----------



## NickB (5/5/08)

Ditto on the postage from me. More than happy to pick up the tab for that....


----------



## Ross (5/5/08)

NickB said:


> Ditto on the postage from me. More than happy to pick up the tab for that....



Nick, or any other Qld brewers, you are more than welcome to take cuttings off my colombus or chinook, anytime.

cheers ross


----------



## bindi (5/5/08)

Ross said:


> Nick, or any other Qld brewers, you are more than welcome to take cuttings off my colombus or chinook, anytime.
> 
> cheers ross




Me also, that's cuttings from my Chinook, it's a bloody weed, but I love it.


----------



## leeboy (5/5/08)

Columbus all accounted for, still a golding and 2 cluster I think. Will dig about the garden either tomorrow morning or after work


----------



## Sprungmonkey (6/5/08)

Ross said:


> Nick, or any other Qld brewers, you are more than welcome to take cuttings off my colombus or chinook, anytime.
> 
> cheers ross




I may have to take u up on that offer.


----------



## Wrenny (6/5/08)

Me too.


----------



## leeboy (30/5/09)

Hey HAGS (Hunter All Grain brewers), just dug out my garden and it appears I have a lot of rhizomes agian. If anyone wants one give me a pm.
This was there 2nd season and they did well. Got 2 batches out of it this year as apposed to 1 last year.
I have 3 columbus and 3 cluster. It will only cost you a bottle of your finest. In addition a little preface that they are a very tall growing vine that you will need to trelis or equivalent. Mine have grown to about 14 foot this year. Also the hunter is obviosuly not prime hop growing territiory also.

Anyway if your keen pm me.
Lee


----------



## jimi (30/5/09)

leeboy said:


> Hey HAGS (Hunter All Grain brewers), just dug out my garden and it appears I have a lot of rhizomes agian. If anyone wants one give me a pm.
> This was there 2nd season and they did well. Got 2 batches out of it this year as apposed to 1 last year.
> I have 3 columbus and 3 cluster. It will only cost you a bottle of your finest. In addition a little preface that they are a very tall growing vine that you will need to trelis or equivalent. Mine have grown to about 14 foot this year. Also the hunter is obviosuly not prime hop growing territiory also.
> 
> ...




If they're available to no HAGS and you don't mind posting a self enclosed envelope thingy, I'd like in?


----------



## leeboy (30/5/09)

Hey jimmy. If my local brew club mates don't take them first I'll send one your way. 
Lee


----------



## jimi (30/5/09)

leeboy said:


> Hey jimmy. If my local brew club mates don't take them first I'll send one your way.
> Lee




Brilliant, but don't give anything to this elotopaxx guy he's really starting to bug me


----------



## brocky_555 (22/7/09)

I know it might be a bit late but is there any hop rizomes left ?


Cheers Brocky


----------



## Wevesign73 (25/10/09)

On 11 Oct, 07:04, mr t wrote:
No. as long as Kanye West and Akon are alive... and many artists
that
i havent heard of, hip hop will NOT die.

I pity you, fool.


----------

